# Probs with wlan , local error . live ok. - solved

## michi-monster

Hello, 

i want activate the WLAN in Gentoo. LAN is ok. A setup with Live-Gentoo and Knoppix also all right. I dont know - whats the error local? I want add an image here. But i dont find an Button. Please cklick on the infos in my homepage. I will very happy if it will be right. 

http://www.edv-bildung.de/wlan-gentoo/

----------

## DawgG

have you worked thru this: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi yet?

when a live-system with working WLAN is running it helps to note the loaded kernel-modules, software etc to activate/use them later in your gentoo-system.

GOOD LUCK!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

Your link says

```
Fehler 404. Seite nicht gefunden!
```

which looks wrong to me.

----------

## michi-monster

@ all - sorry. My link was set of private. I have correct it. 

@ DwgG : yes, i was working with wifi. And i want copy the file, if i can. At this time i get no wlan adapter. Thats why the firmware is not right? 

There can be so many mistakes that I do not know how to start.

----------

## michi-monster

I found an error: in the kernel was rtlwifi active, but I had not the submenu had activated. I have now recompiled.

No network card is displayed in wpa_gui. Why / what can I do?

Another question: i want edit my. I dont find an Option. It is possible?

----------

## charles17

 *michi-monster wrote:*   

> No network card is displayed in wpa_gui. Why / what can I do?

 As mentioned before, worh though the wiki article.

Will you please show your output of ls -l /sys/class/net and of ifconfig -a ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

michi-monster,

```
[   41.706765] rtl8192ce:_rtl92ce_read_chip_version():<0-0> Chip Version ID: B_CHIP_92C

[   41.717062] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin

[   41.995402] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm ‚rtl_rc‘

[   41.995680] rtlwifi: rtlwifi: wireless switch is on
```

That tells that yo are using rtlwifi, rtl8192ce, rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin and hints at rfkill.

A few finer points. rfkill is in two pieces. A kernel option and a user space tool.  You need both pieces.

The rtl92ce kernel driver and rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin both need to be in the same place.  Either on your root filesystem or built into you kernel.

Until wifi works, make the rtl92ce kernel driver a module <M> in menuconfig.

The firmware is provided by linux-firmware.

----------

## michi-monster

Please help. I dont understand. rfkill and linux-firmware are installed. In the Kernel menu i dont find the option  rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin There are only other numbers. 

```
#rfkill list
```

 is set to no

i know, i cant add an image here. But these are good. Thats why i wil set the link with new image. 

http://www.edv-bildung.de/wlan-gentoo/

----------

## Wallsandfences

hi,

Lspci shwos an pcie-device, your kernel config seems to reference an usb device

Rüdiger

----------

## michi-monster

I have WLAN on pci

I want to use the wpa file from wpa_gui in Knoppix. Can I copy it? Or do I need a file creatited by Gentoo system? Can i others file use?

----------

## michi-monster

Many thanks. All right, im on with wlan  :Smile: 

----------

